
Show HN: POSTURE Desk – A Healthier Choice for Innovation - DanielDavid
https://posturedesk.shop/
======
sheraz
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15839837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15839837)

And here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15834656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15834656)

I think most here appreciate the hustle, but hammering HN with posts is not a
path the community appreciates.

